# Surviving a Tornado



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I stumbled across this on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Granger-Plastics-In-ground-Tornado-Shelter/dp/B004MA1HBU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1332638012&sr=8-2

"The Granger In-ground Tornado Shelter is the premium tornado shelter for your family protection. Easy installation typically does not require an anchoring system in most installations. The modular unit is constructed from durable polyethylene material, thus making it practically maintenance free and nearly indestructible. Many features including articulating handrails, carpet, battery operated lighting system, molded in seating, triple locking aluminum door and stainless steel hardware. The polymer construction of the unit allows the unit to have a very long 1000+ year lifespan and limited lifetime warranty provides decades of protection from harm, for many generations to come. The Granger ISS Tornado Shelter exceeds FEMA 320 Debris Impact testing."


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

That looks like a cool setup and it isn't very expensive either. Now, just to make sure that the door to the unit doesn't get covered with debris and trap you inside ...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I think a basement or root cellar could be reinforced and made that comfortable a lot cheaper. 

This might be cheaper than building one, but it does seem a little limited in what you could do verus custom.


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

culex :
I am offering no advice on whether or not to buy this shelter. If it meets your needs, purchase it.
However, you will need to tie it down real good. If the water table gets high enough it will float. May be not much but it can turn enough to cause problems.
Any one who tries to tell you other wise doesn't know enough about fiberglass vessels. Gas tanks in gas stations are tied down to keep them from floating. Sme areas don't require tie downs but eventually they will float with a high water table and cause gas to leak into the surrounding ground.
The old saying of better safe than sorry.
My information comes from a California State Fire Marshal's class on flamable liquids.

Jebrown


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Good comment, jebrown. I honestly hadn't thought about getting or not getting, just found it, thought it was interesting and shared the link. But, you do bring up a valid concern. I can say that in my area the water table is indeed high enough that this could be an issue during some times of the year.


----------

